# Washing Baby Beast coils



## blujeenz

This is mostly to answer @Friks question in the chat bar, it holds good for all commercial coils though, not just the baby beast ones.

Can you rinse a coil? 
Yes, but Id be surprised if it lasted for more than 10 puffs.
After a rinse which only dilutes unheated ejuice, you'd still have all the crusty buildup on the coil and particle matter lodged inside the cotton,
Then you'd try alcohol and while it might last 2 or 3 puffs longer, still no good as a coil saving exercise.
Now you might brainwave an ultrasonic cleaner to do the job and after some experiments, still not right.
Possibly even blasting liquid propane from one of those blowtorch cartridge thingies, through the coil, somewhere inbetween.

At this point you try the old dismantle and rewick the coil trick, after all if it was handbuilt in the factory, it shouldnt be too hard.
After fiddling for an hour, you eventually manage to get it all back together again, if it doesnt dry hit after the 2nd toot, chances are its flooded and gurgling before the 1st.
At this point you realize that getting the original cotton porosity and density correct might be a little more tricky than originally surmised.
So you hoes* for the RBA for Baby Beast and start wicking and building your own coils.
Somewhere, on a forum perhaps , you hear of a RTA thats very easy to build on and figure with all the hassle of fiddling on the tiny BabyBeast RBA it might be time to stick the hand in the pocket again for a proper RTA.

Welcome to the rabbithole, its a slippery slope, but at least its clean from all the various solvents you've managed to acquire.

ps anyone looking for an ultrasonic cleaner? 

kidding its not for sale. 

*hoes as in cough up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

I've rinsed many diferent types of coils before from ijust2 to aspire cleito and some more.. 

IT JUST DOESN'T TASTE THE SAME 

I had to try to be convinced as there are so many you tube threads showing you how and yes they look brand new after a wash and dry.. but what they dnt tell u on the you tube vids is how k*k it tastes afterwards lol

Baby beast coils are duur.. so I dnt blame the guy for asking lol coz after buying 4 coils which only last a week or so.. that's a whole new tanks money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

You guys just saved me R700... I was about to buy a UC this weekend to clean my Cleito 120 coils as, not just are they expensive, but it seems a lot of people like using them so they're scarce too (well, when I want to buy them that is)...


----------



## boxerulez

ivc_mixer said:


> You guys just saved me R700... I was about to buy a UC this weekend to clean my Cleito 120 coils as, not just are they expensive, but it seems a lot of people like using them so they're scarce too (well, when I want to buy them that is)...


Save 200

Order yourself a lekke dripper, maybe an Icon and with the change some unicors to make the dripping fun.

OR

I hear the Ammit2 is good (Basically a Kylin)

But prefer RDA, much space , flavour much wow.


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have a troll RDA which I love, but impractical when driving, etc. Getting awesome flavour on my Aspire but I am contemplating a Serpent Mini...


----------

